# Wotofo Recurve RDA



## MoneymanVape

looks intresting.new rda from mike and wotofo. Im sure if wotofo makes them quality will be good and price will be right.
Any thoughts guys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I’m very interested in this for my single battery Mech squonkers! It looks like a real winner


----------



## Amir

Pics of Recurve RDA and deck... Looks pretty bad-ass to me and that airflow is interesting

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Oh boy oh boy oh boy... This looks like a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

And from the man who hates Mike:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


>



Those Cotn wicks are amazing. We need!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

They hit a winner with the Nudge 22 for squonking and this looks like another squonk winner...
Have watched several reviews and they all rave about it as a great squonk atty.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Those Cotn wicks are amazing. We need!



@Andre I have some... will try them and give a full report...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Recurve RDA - Excellent Squonking RDA and at last an RDA that I don't oversquonk and get juice all over my mod! The reviews on this one are spot on and it's a Chicken Dinner!

The little tool to measure the leg lengths for the coil is a marvellous idea!



OK let's do this!



Will have to test the COTN wicks another time because it doesn't fit in a 2.5mm coil. Bummer!




The coil build and wicking could not be easier!






510 Adapter works just fine but the 810 suits the vape. Time to vape another juice for a bit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## piffht

Anyone able to input on how this stacks up to the alternatives in its price-bracket? Specifically the GR1 and the Nudge 22.

Thinking of either of these three options to throw on my outdoor knock-about Pico.


----------



## Baker

piffht said:


> Anyone able to input on how this stacks up to the alternatives in its price-bracket? Specifically the GR1 and the Nudge 22.
> 
> Thinking of either of these three options to throw on my outdoor knock-about Pico.



I haven't tried the Recurve but I have the GR1 and Nudge 22mm. They vape very differently.

I only vape desserts and tobaccos, and both are flavor machines, I have a Hadaly as well and imo they both beat the Hadaly and they're on par with the Flave for the best flavor RDAs around.

I think you're guaranteed to love the Nudge, I can't find any cons for it besides the limited airflow adjustability, but the options available are perfect for me.

With the GR1 there are a couple of things to note - the mouth piece is tiny and takes some getting used to. With the standard top cap u basically need to place your lips right over the drip tip onto the top of the top cap. If you try to just use the drip tip you'll end up drawing extra air in from the corners of your mouth, thus reducing flavor. This may be a concern for you.

I bought the optional 24mm top cap with the 810 drip tip set from 3fvape, I couldn't find it locally. That solves that issue.

Another thing to note is that the GR1 is much more suited to squonking rather than dripping. The way the airflow is designed means dripping can easily lead to leaking. The Nudge is perfect for both.

Also, the GR1 gives a much warmer vape. I love both of them. I use the GR1 mainly for tobaccos and the Nudge for desserts. The "cons" on the GR1 are actually pros in the specific way I use it, but you'll need to decide if that's what you're looking for.

Another thing to note is that if you're thinking of going that route then bear in mind that the GR1 with 24mm top cap and the Recurve won't fit on the standard Pico, unless file down the battery cap. Perhaps you have the Pico 25mm?

Actually that's assuming the width is an accurate 24mm. I could check later if the GR1 fits on the Pico

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JB1987

Firstly, this is an absolute winner RDA. 

I just did a build with one of the included coils, came out to 0.23. The airflow is perfect and flavour exceptional. I normally build around 0.4 for my mech squonkers as I don't enjoy a hot vape, thing is, with the cooling from this airflow setup it feels like I'm vaping on about 38 watts when I'm actually at 60+, absolutely perfect.

If you enjoy squonking and looking for a new RDA, I would highly recommend the Recurve.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

JB1987 said:


> Firstly, this is an absolute winner RDA.
> 
> I just did a build with one of the included coils, came out to 0.23. The airflow is perfect and flavour exceptional. I normally build around 0.4 for my mech squonkers as I don't enjoy a hot vape, thing is, with the cooling from this airflow setup it feels like I'm vaping on about 38 watts when I'm actually at 60+, absolutely perfect.
> 
> If you enjoy squonking and looking for a new RDA, I would highly recommend the Recurve.


Not for MTL I presume?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Not for MTL I presume?



Nope @Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

Andre said:


> Not for MTL I presume?



Unfortunately not @Andre . In my opinion, no RDA that has both a DL and MTL airflow option will ever be as good as an RDA designed specifically MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

If you're not squonking it, how deep is the juice well on this RDA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This looks interesting

Thanks for all the feedback @Rob Fisher and @JB1987
And your comments @Baker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chilli

Where can I pick up one of these bad boys?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chilli said:


> Where can I pick up one of these bad boys?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-recurve-rda-by-wotofo


----------



## Chilli

Thanks uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been using the Recurve RDA for a few days and not since the Cyclone RDA on a REO have I used an RDA as much. This is a fantastic RDA and I must say my favourite RDA and I have a lot of High-End RDA's... I have been using Toffee d'Luxe in it and the flavour is spectacular.

It is hard to over squonk but you can do it if you really try. Is the most user-friendly squoking RDA in my collection. 

I'm now running it on a Therion DNA75C with Replay and even I can't believe how much I'm using it!  I have squonked this much since my REO days!

I ordered a second one today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

A very noteworthy RDA. I have been thoroughly enjoying mine this past few days and it has benched the hadaly. Flavor is really good but the biggest calling card is the ease of use with regards to squonking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> A very noteworthy RDA. I have been thoroughly enjoying mine this past few days and it has benched the hadaly. Flavor is really good but the biggest calling card is the ease of use with regards to squonking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What!
It benched the Hadaly!
Hmmm....
What coil and juice you got in there @Amir?
Whats the airflow like compared?

I know the hadaly is easy to leak when squonking but i am dripping with it


----------



## Rude Rudi

Same here...have been using it exclusively since Thursday and I can confidently say that it is, by far, the best buy of the year so far. 

Everything just works and integrates flawlessly. Not a single con...

I'm not sure how hard @Rob Fisher squanks but I have been unable to get her to leak through any given orifice...



Just do it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lol thats just rude @Rude Rudi 
Here we go again

Great picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> What!
> It benched the Hadaly!
> Hmmm....
> What coil and juice you got in there @Amir?
> Whats the airflow like compared?
> 
> I know the hadaly is easy to leak when squonking but i am dripping with it



Coil that came in the box at .24 ohm and I’ve tried a variety of juices so far including BFB straight outta the toaster which is a really complex juice. Airflow is fairly versatile with wide open being a very slightly restrictive DL hit but I rock it with 2 sets of air holes open instead of all 3 open. I’m really really enjoying it. Hadaly flavor is untouchable in my humble opinion but the recurve is the best squonking rda I’ve seen in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

If you're looking for a new RDA @Silver , the Recurve has blown me away. I'm already thinking of getting a second one, it benched my Entheon and Hadaly, so far I have not found a single con. Airflow is smooth, flavour is excellent, I haven't been able to oversquonk it (yet).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> If you're looking for a new RDA @Silver , the Recurve has blown me away. I'm already thinking of getting a second one, it benched my Entheon and Hadaly, so far I have not found a single con. Airflow is smooth, flavour is excellent, I haven't been able to oversquonk it (yet).



Thanks @JB1987 
Great to hear
Seems most of you are using it on a squonker
How do you think it will perform in dripping mode?


----------



## Spyro

@Rob Fisher did I see that correctly? Replay is out on the 75c???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @JB1987
> Great to hear
> Seems most of you are using it on a squonker
> How do you think it will perform in dripping mode?



Hi Ho @Silver the reviewers say it's not a great dripper but personally, I have dripped and squonked with it and I still think it's marvellous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyro said:


> @Rob Fisher did I see that correctly? Replay is out on the 75c???



Yes indeed it is @Spyro!


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Thanks @JB1987
> Great to hear
> Seems most of you are using it on a squonker
> How do you think it will perform in dripping mode?



I'm not sure how it will fare as dripper, to be honest I haven't tested it. The juice well is rather small so I do think it's better suited to squonking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB1987 said:


> I'm not sure how it will fare as dripper, to be honest I haven't tested it. The juice well is rather small so I do think it's better suited to squonking.



Agreed! It was designed for a squonker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed! It was designed for a squonker!



Also with the way the airflow is designed, dripping from the top would surely cause juice build up on the sloped airflow posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

I’m keen on one to replace my dead rabbit sq, getting seriously average flavour out of it.


----------



## Paul33

Looooooooving the recurve!!!

Tried to make it leak all weekend but just couldn’t. Felt rather defeated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Looooooooving the recurve!!!
> 
> Tried to make it leak all weekend but just couldn’t. Felt rather defeated


Then you didn't try hard enough. Send it to me for a week and it will be leaking, if I can't get it to leak in one week I may have to keep it a bit longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jono90

Just got 2 of these today. got some 20g flatwire NI60 and wrapped it in 38g NI80 did 6 wraps comes out to .18 and im vaping it at 40watts.
All i can say is WOW! really happy with them great flavour and decent cloud production. Coming from someone who only used dual coils im very impressed and its made my O.C.D coil making life much easier.

Only thing i noticed while building is in alot of the reviews of the rda most of the reviewers had their coils aligned slightly below the top of the deck.
So i used the coil tool and placed my coil and it was slightly above the top of the deck. I did that in one rda and the other one i did it as per the reviewers i saw and i must admit i like it slightly below the top of the deck. Even in mike vapes video he has it slightly below the top of the deck.
So im not terribly sure what happened with the coil tool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy

Jono90 said:


> Just got 2 of these today. got some 20g flatwire NI60 and wrapped it in 38g NI80 did 6 wraps comes out to .18 and im vaping it at 40watts.
> All i can say is WOW! really happy with them great flavour and decent cloud production. Coming from someone who only used dual coils im very impressed and its made my O.C.D coil making life much easier.
> 
> Only thing i noticed while building is in alot of the reviews of the rda most of the reviewers had their coils aligned slightly below the top of the deck.
> So i used the coil tool and placed my coil and it was slightly above the top of the deck. I did that in one rda and the other one i did it as per the reviewers i saw and i must admit i like it slightly below the top of the deck. Even in mike vapes video he has it slightly below the top of the deck.
> So im not terribly sure what happened with the coil tool.



I benched by Dead Rabbits for the Recurve and haven't missed the DR's at all. I have oversqonked once or twice but that due to changing to the soft silicone bottles which takes a little getting used to. I've found a vast difference in both flavour and clouds by positioning the coil lower to the build deck as possible. Running Kanthal 26 para coil @ 0.45 ohms @ 30W - Bliss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

vaalboy said:


> I benched by Dead Rabbits for the Recurve and haven't missed the DR's at all. I have oversqonked once or twice but that due to changing to the soft silicone bottles which takes a little getting used to. I've found a vast difference in both flavour and clouds by positioning the coil lower to the build deck as possible. Running Kanthal 26 para coil @ 0.45 ohms @ 30W - Bliss


How low is low dude?


----------



## Dolfie

http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/wotofo-recurve-rda-review/195369

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## arbdullah

Jono90 said:


> Just got 2 of these today. got some 20g flatwire NI60 and wrapped it in 38g NI80 did 6 wraps comes out to .18 and im vaping it at 40watts.
> All i can say is WOW! really happy with them great flavour and decent cloud production. Coming from someone who only used dual coils im very impressed and its made my O.C.D coil making life much easier.
> 
> Only thing i noticed while building is in alot of the reviews of the rda most of the reviewers had their coils aligned slightly below the top of the deck.
> So i used the coil tool and placed my coil and it was slightly above the top of the deck. I did that in one rda and the other one i did it as per the reviewers i saw and i must admit i like it slightly below the top of the deck. Even in mike vapes video he has it slightly below the top of the deck.
> So im not terribly sure what happened with the coil tool.



I found it interesting that while other reviewers were excited about the coiling tool doubling up at a guide on coil leg length, Mike Vapes himself didn't mention it. 

Did I miss it in his review or is it maybe something he wasn't involved in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jono90

@Paul33 
my low is about 2-3mm less than the coil tool. If you watch mikes video.he places he coil tool on top of the post and the coil doesnt touch it.
if you build according to the coil tool, Your coil will be slightly over the posts and the bigger thing for me was the bottom airflow wont hit the coil much, Since the airflow is slanted downwards. 
So i built according to what i saw mike do. Especially considering its his rda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Paul33 said:


> How low is low dude?



As low as possible bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vaalboy said:


> As low as possible bro!


I’ll give it a go next rebuild time!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

this is an awesome little RDA. Just what I have been looking for.


Still need to test it at higher Ohm's and simpler coils but with the included coils this baby rocks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Huffapuff

Raindance said:


> this is an awesome little RDA. Just what I have been looking for.
> View attachment 132279
> 
> Still need to test it at higher Ohm's and simpler coils but with the included coils this baby rocks.
> 
> Regards


That's one shiny coppervape!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Huffapuff said:


> That's one shiny coppervape!


The whole device had the finish of the tip bit where the atty screws in. (Not sure if it is clear on the pic.) The shiny came from hardly leaving my hand. The top part seems to be a harder wearing aluminium alloy that the bottom. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> this is an awesome little RDA. Just what I have been looking for.
> View attachment 132279
> 
> Still need to test it at higher Ohm's and simpler coils but with the included coils this baby rocks.
> 
> Regards


Must maybe look at the recurve as another option for later on. Seeing a lot of positive feedback on it. And that just looks good on that Coppervape  , I have a black one so may have to play matchy matchy, or just plain bling it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome Recurve setup @Raindance 
Let us know how it goes with the higher ohms


----------



## Yas786

So after much unm’ing and ahh’ing I ordered a recurve from fasttech along with a couple of vandyvape pulse 80 watt squonk bottles as I’ve been told they fit the rsq squonk mod. 

Should have it sometime next week or end of week hopefully. Usually things from FT take about 5-7 days to get to me. 

Looking forward to giving the recurve a good bash, heard generally good things about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Yas786 said:


> So after much unm’ing and ahh’ing I ordered a recurve from fasttech along with a couple of vandyvape pulse 80 watt squonk bottles as I’ve been told they fit the rsq squonk mod.
> 
> Should have it sometime next week or end of week hopefully. Usually things from FT take about 5-7 days to get to me.
> 
> Looking forward to giving the recurve a good bash, heard generally good things about it.


Great atty, you will not be sorry!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Yas786 said:


> So after much unm’ing and ahh’ing I ordered a recurve from fasttech along with a couple of vandyvape pulse 80 watt squonk bottles as I’ve been told they fit the rsq squonk mod.
> 
> Should have it sometime next week or end of week hopefully. Usually things from FT take about 5-7 days to get to me.
> 
> Looking forward to giving the recurve a good bash, heard generally good things about it.


What mode of delivery did u choose ??


----------



## Baker

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What mode of delivery did u choose ??



He's in the UK

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yas786

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What mode of delivery did u choose ??


The e packet shipping is what I normally use. But as it’s bank holiday here in the U.K., I may not get it till next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stoney

Yas786 said:


> So after much unm’ing and ahh’ing I ordered a recurve from fasttech along with a couple of vandyvape pulse 80 watt squonk bottles as I’ve been told they fit the rsq squonk mod.
> 
> Should have it sometime next week or end of week hopefully. Usually things from FT take about 5-7 days to get to me.
> 
> Looking forward to giving the recurve a good bash, heard generally good things about it.



@Yas786 - please let use know how the VV Pulse bottles work on the RSQ.
That's my setup: RSQ + Recurve = AWESOMENESSSS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Stoney said:


> @Yas786 - please let use know how the VV Pulse bottles work on the RSQ.
> That's my setup: RSQ + Recurve = AWESOMENESSSS



Ok so I got my recurve this morning, pretty fast considering I ordered it last fri. 

Anyhow the recurve?? Not a bad rda in all honesty. Airflow is a bit too wide open for my liking but still messing around with it. I put one of the coils it comes with, comes out to .21ohm and vaping at 45 watts and the flavour is pretty good in all honesty. Definitely be in my rotation but as I said I’m still playing around with coil placement etc. 

Also got my 2 vandy vape pulse squonk bottles that come with the pulse bf80 mod. It does work with the rsq but you will have to probably cut some of the tubing off in order for it to fit. 
Feels good and squonks pretty well considering it’s not made for the rsq. 

Picked up 2 of them and both work fine in the rsq. Will try the other bottle in my other squonk, rebel vapes dna75c squonk mod but looking at it, it looks like it will work as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

So after a few hrs of playing and vaping I have to say the lower the coil the better for flavour. 

One thing I like is the weight of the rda, very solid and weighs a fair bit compared to my other rda’s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt

So i have been driving myself around the bend the last few days with my recurve. 

I used the supplied wotofo coils in the recurve as wel as a pulse 22mm.

In the recurve i get spitback for days. Nothing helped, lifting the coil, lowering the coil, spacing the coil. Vapes good for about 3 to 4 squonks, then spitback on anything over 26w ( 0.25 ohm build)

None of these issues on the pulse 22mm with the same coil.

Any help? Anyone else have this issue? 

Pic of last build for reference.


----------



## Rafique

cotton too loose, I suspect


----------



## Roodt

Rafique said:


> cotton too loose, I suspect


So more cotton then?


----------



## Rafique

Yip, cotton should be fairly tight through the coil


----------



## Roodt

Rafique said:


> Yip, cotton should be fairly tight through the coil


Will give it a go and report back. Thanks.


----------



## SHiBBY

A few things can cause spitback in the Recurve:


Loose cotton allowing phase-changing juice close to the coil to form bubbles of vapor which propels the super-heated juice above it outward
Squonking excessively/repeatedly or on a wick that's already saturated, causing excess juice surrounding the coils thus leading to the same effect as above on the outer coil.
Squonking at an angle (i.e. not upright), which causes the device to only reabsorb until the juice level falls below the return pipe at which point it will equalise with air instead of juice, ergo any excess juice left in the juicewell will be kissed by the belly of your coils and lead to point 1 above when klapping it (although this will also most likely lead to leaking from the air holes over time)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darius1332

26w? That seems super low, running mine with the same coil at 45 and no issues with spitback.


----------



## Roodt

So i sorted it out. Got home, ripped the wotofo coil out, placed a coil company coil in (comes to 0.39 ohm) and wicked it nice and thick inside the coil, tapering the wick towards the bottom of the build deck (imagine the shape of a ponytail on a woman's back), and seems to be going like a boing now. Vaping at 40w no spitback and nice thisc flavourfull clouds.

Thanks for all the help and advice guys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Try the same thicker wicking with the Wotofo coils, those supplied coils are actually pretty good. Only thing I would change is don’t space the coils and also no need for Pony Tail wicking, I cut my wick straight as the wick well it goes into is straight. 

Could just be that one Wotofo coil that’s messed up, maybe something went wrong when you tried spacing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

CaliGuy said:


> Try the same thicker wicking with the Wotofo coils, those supplied coils are actually pretty good. Only thing I would change is don’t space the coils and also no need for Pony Tail wicking, I cut my wick straight as the wick well it goes into is straight.
> 
> Could just be that one Wotofo coil that’s messed up, maybe something went wrong when you tried spacing them.


 Tried it multiple times, with many wicking methods before i spaced the coil, always had the spitback. Baring in mind that i have the same wotofo coil in my pulse 22mm without the issues. I have to assume that the issue came from too much airflow, or maybe the chaimber on the recurve is too tight for my draw style.

Honestly, i do not want to mess around with anything right now, as i finally love the vape i am getting from the recurve right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash_ZA

Picked up my pulse and recurve today based on this thread. Thanks guys. 

Quick question though, can you use the regular BF pin on a non squonk device and use it as a regular dripped ? I thought it came with a different 510 pin that doesn’t have a hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobie

Ash_ZA said:


> Picked up my pulse and recurve today based on this thread. Thanks guys.
> 
> Quick question though, can you use the regular BF pin on a non squonk device and use it as a regular dripped ? I thought it came with a different 510 pin that doesn’t have a hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yip, works fine. Used a clone I had which omly had a BF pin with minimal condensation on the mods 510 pin.

Still wasn't crazy about the idea so i stuffed cotton into the pin from the top when rewicking, then there was zilch on the 510 pin of the mod. Especially on drippers where you only really paint and there is no juice welling up. If the juice is thick it won't just trickle down the hole instantly.

I have to add that you will be doing that at your own risk and with the two RDA's you bought, jist swap the pins, much easier than having to worry.


----------



## Brommer

Ash_ZA said:


> Picked up my pulse and recurve today based on this thread. Thanks guys.
> 
> Quick question though, can you use the regular BF pin on a non squonk device and use it as a regular dripped ? I thought it came with a different 510 pin that doesn’t have a hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup, I received and use my Recurve with a normal 510 pin. Maybe check those baggies out again. The pin is quite small although it is gold plated.


----------



## Ash_ZA

Dobie said:


> Yip, works fine. Used a clone I had which omly had a BF pin with minimal condensation on the mods 510 pin.
> 
> Still wasn't crazy about the idea so i stuffed cotton into the pin from the top when rewicking, then there was zilch on the 510 pin of the mod. Especially on drippers where you only really paint and there is no juice welling up. If the juice is thick it won't just trickle down the hole instantly.
> 
> I have to add that you will be doing that at your own risk and with the two RDA's you bought, jist swap the pins, much easier than having to worry.



Ok cool. Wasn’t sure if you could just swop Out the pins from another rta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash_ZA

Brommer said:


> Yup, I received and use my Recurve with a normal 510 pin. Maybe check those baggies out again. The pin is quite small although it is gold plated.



Haha shot. Didn’t realize those other bags had stuff in them. Though they were just coils. Shot all sorted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Ash_ZA said:


> Haha shot. Didn’t realize those other bags had stuff in them. Though they were just coils. Shot all sorted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wpuld not use a bf pin on an ordinary mod. Juice gets into mods even without an invitation like this.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

Anyone try the 22mm conversion caps? Thoughts?


----------



## CaliGuy

Faheem777 said:


> Anyone try the 22mm conversion caps? Thoughts?


Can’t see the 22mm conversion doing anything more than reducing the outside diameter of the Recurve and making it lighter in weight. The orginal cap if you measure the inside diameter is already in the 20mm range, overall height is also similar to the orginal cap which is simple thicker, almost 4mm in some places.

At that price point you are not gaining anything other than a reduction in width. Other than the original Pico Squeeze Mod it seems pointless unless you want to change the colour of your Recurve or possibly like the Frosted or Ultem look

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I know this is a very old thread to be reviving, but I have a question. I love my Recurves, but I hate having to squonk so often with those shallow juice wells. Has a yone ground some sort of wicking method that cut down on squonking? I considered the old Scottish Roll method, but I'm not sure if the tails will be flexible enough to bend using that method.


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> I know this is a very old thread to be reviving, but I have a question. I love my Recurves, but I hate having to squonk so often with those shallow juice wells. Has a yone ground some sort of wicking method that cut down on squonking? I considered the old Scottish Roll method, but I'm not sure if the tails will be flexible enough to bend using that method.


How often do you have to squonk? 

I don’t thin my tails out at all and then when I squonk I basically soak the entire coil and cotton in juice so there’s plenty to go around!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> How often do you have to squonk?
> 
> I don’t thin my tails out at all and then when I squonk I basically soak the entire coil and cotton in juice so there’s plenty to go around!



Also don't thin out. Like every 3 to 4 hits i have to squonk at 45W and about 0.25 ohm.


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Also don't thin out. Like every 3 to 4 hits i have to squonk at 45W and about 0.25 ohm.


Fair enough that is a lot of squonking. 

still better than dripping every 3-4 hits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Maybe go with a higher resistance coil. I usually use .4 ohm aliens in my Recurves and vape at 25-30 Watts which obviously reduces the juice consumption significantly but still offers nice flavour and clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Fair enough that is a lot of squonking.
> 
> still better than dripping every 3-4 hits



It's about how much I squonk. Especially with my Drop Deads. Those puppies are thirsty.

But it's so much of a habit now I don't even realise how much I squonk.


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> Maybe go with a higher resistance coil. I usually use .4 ohm aliens in my Recurves and vape at 25-30 Watts which obviously reduces the juice consumption significantly but still offers nice flavour and clouds



Currently on 0.28 ohm at 45W. On the Templar dual I was at 75W and it held quite a bit more juice. Problem with the Recurve is that I run one on a mech, so 0.4 ohm has a bit of a ramp up. Still a great rda though.


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> It's about how much I squonk. Especially with my Drop Deads. Those puppies are thirsty.
> 
> But it's so much of a habit now I don't even realise how much I squonk.


I’m still getting used to how much to squonk and when but really enjoying it though.


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Currently on 0.28 ohm at 45W. On the Templar dual I was at 75W and it held quite a bit more juice. Problem with the Recurve is that I run one on a mech, so 0.4 ohm has a bit of a ramp up. Still a great rda though.


Why don’t you look for a “smaller” alien around the 0.4 mark like @Grand Guru suggested? Quicker ramp up on a mech and less juice consumption. 

I’m using one of the nano aliens from white collar with a wrap removed and it’s at 0.42 and it isn’t a huge coil. 

Should ramp up pretty quick on a mech I reckon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Paul33 said:


> Why don’t you look for a “smaller” alien around the 0.4 mark like @Grand Guru suggested? Quicker ramp up on a mech and less juice consumption.
> 
> I’m using one of the nano aliens from white collar with a wrap removed and it’s at 0.42 and it isn’t a huge coil.
> 
> Should ramp up pretty quick on a mech I reckon.



I just invested in a couple of the Yellow White Collar aliens. Haven't installed them yet, but I do run the same Coilology coils in all my Recurves and Nitrous'. On the Nitrous it's perfect so far. What ID are those nano aliens? I prefer 3mm for 99% of my coils.


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> I just invested in a couple of the Yellow White Collar aliens. Haven't installed them yet, but I do run the same Coilology coils in all my Recurves and Nitrous'. On the Nitrous it's perfect so far. What ID are those nano aliens? I prefer 3mm for 99% of my coils.


They’re 3mm. But a “big” 3mm if that makes senses. A bit loose on the 3mm portion of my coil tool thingymabob. But good coils nonetheless.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342

Viper_SA said:


> I just invested in a couple of the Yellow White Collar aliens. Haven't installed them yet, but I do run the same Coilology coils in all my Recurves and Nitrous'. On the Nitrous it's perfect so far. What ID are those nano aliens? I prefer 3mm for 99% of my coils.


Dual or single coil?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Dual or single coil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Single


----------

